
Unable to Sell New Cameras, GoPro Wants to Buy Your Old One - artsandsci
http://gizmodo.com/unable-to-sell-new-cameras-gopro-wants-to-buy-your-old-1794191473
======
Neliquat
Clickbait title. Sales suck so they are offering undervalued trade-in
discounts to ease the pain of the used market, and recycle some sales. Not a
bad idea, but GoPro is clearly 1. Able to sell new cameras 2. Not 'buying'
cameras except as tradeins. This is akin to saying ford can't sell cars so is
buying them back.

If you can't write a factual article, don't.

